# Commercial food



## Memel (Jun 23, 2019)

I want to give my girl a variety of food. I’ve seen canned food from zoo med.....has anyone tried this or has any opinion on it? Also I have read I could supplement with high quality dog and cat food.....any particular brand anyone has had success with?


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 23, 2019)

On occasion, Little Caesar's.


----------



## Barbara Whyman (Jun 26, 2019)

I feed Tyrus Primal raw organic dog and cat foods, turkey, duck, rabbit, chicken expensive but I think the best another member suggested repti links I may try them


----------



## Memel (Jun 27, 2019)

I really want to try the reptilinks but I don’t want to spend $75 minimum order on something she may not eat. Most of the other food I give her can be eaten by other critters in the house if she turns her nose up at it.


----------



## Tizzay89 (Jul 4, 2019)

Memel said:


> I really want to try the reptilinks but I don’t want to spend $75 minimum order on something she may not eat. Most of the other food I give her can be eaten by other critters in the house if she turns her nose up at it.



Make your own. 
Protein- insects,fish,red meat,poultry 
Fat- fish/insects 
Fiber- dandelion greens/tortuous pellets
Vitamins- vita mix powder/crushed egg shells
Fruits will add sugar/carbs/vitamins

Mix n match the ingredients for endless variety and flavor  

P.s
Eggs are a great base to any homemade tegu DOG food


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Tizzay89 said:


> Make your own.
> Protein- insects,fish,red meat,poultry
> Fat- fish/insects
> Fiber- dandelion greens/tortuous pellets
> ...


Dandelions're especially good source for calcium.


----------



## Skullson (Jul 4, 2019)

I was hesitant with reptilinks cause of the price as well, but I gotta say it was well worth it. My little one loves it and it really will fill her up for a couple days. I always mix up her diet but she loves ripping apart the links. That is actually how I got mine off solely insects. She is still addicted to hornworms and note enjoying fruit yet. Ive tried the canned zoo med but she prefers the links.


----------

